# Ranger Missing in Action from Korean War is Identified



## Trip_Wire (Nov 20, 2008)

Ranger Missing in Action from Korean War is Identified

The Department of Defense POW/Missing Personnel Office announced today that the remains of a U.S. serviceman, missing in action from the Korean War, have been identified and will be returned to his family for burial with full military honors.
*
He is Ranger Cpl. Librado Luna, U.S. Army, of Taylor, Texas.*He will be buried on Nov. 25 in Taylor.
*
Representatives from the Army's Mortuary Office met with Luna’s next-of-kin to explain the recovery and identification process, and to coordinate interment with military honors on behalf of the Secretary of the Army.
*
In late November 1950, Luna was assigned to the 8th Army Ranger Company, 25th Infantry Division, then attached to B Company, 89th Medium Tank Battalion as part of Task Force Dolvin.*The 8th Army Ranger Company was deployed on Hill 205 in Kujang County along the leading edge of the U.S. position.*On November 25, the Chinese Army struck in force in what would become known as the Battle of the Ch’ongch’on River.*Task Force Dolvin, including the 8th Army Ranger Company, was forced to withdraw to the south.*Of the 91 men from B Company, 89th Medium Tank Battalion and the 8th Army Ranger Company, only 22 made it to safety.*Ten men, including Luna, went missing on November 26 near Hill 205.*
*
In 1998, a joint U.S.-Democratic People’s Republic of North Korea (D.P.R.K.) team, led by the Joint POW/MIA Accounting Command (JPAC), excavated a burial site in Kujang County where a girl had uncovered possible American remains on a hill near her school.*The site correlates with the area where members of the 8th Army Ranger Company fought as part of Task Force Dolvin.*The team recovered human remains and non-biological material evidence.
*
Among other forensic identification tools and circumstantial evidence, scientists from JPAC and the Armed Forces DNA Identification Laboratory also used mitochondrial DNA in the identification of Luna’s remains.

Link:

http://www.defenselink.mil/releases/release.aspx?releaseid=12360


----------



## whiterose (Nov 20, 2008)

Welcome back home, Ranger, where you can RIP. 

Such news always gives me mixed feelings. Sad that they are dead, but happy that they are found. Happy also for their loved ones as this provides some closure.


----------



## Gypsy (Nov 20, 2008)

Glad you were found and will come home.  Rest in Peace, Ranger.


----------



## Rabid Badger (Nov 20, 2008)

Glad you were found Ranger and may you RIP.

May the other 9 Ranger MIA be found and return with honors also.....


----------



## LibraryLady (Nov 20, 2008)

Welcome Home Ranger!

It's good to have you home, Cpl Luna.

Prayers out to your family and all those who follow in your Ranger footsteps.

LL


----------



## Muppet (Nov 20, 2008)

R.I.P. Ranger.

F.M.


----------



## 8'Duece (Nov 21, 2008)

Welcome home Ranger Luna. 

We've got the watch, rest easy. 

Thank you for your service and your sacrifice to this great nation.


----------



## 0699 (Nov 21, 2008)

Welcome home Ranger.

RIP.


----------

